# 04/03/08 Bulls @ Cavs



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

@









STARTING LINEUPS:













































































BENCH:













































































DNP'S:






































































BULLS COACHES:

<table class="gSGTable" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td class="coachRow" align="left" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top"> INTERIM HEAD COACH </td><td class="coachRow" align="left" valign="top">  Jim Boylan (College - Marquette) </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="coachRow" align="left" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top"> ASSISTANT COACHES </td><td class="coachRow" align="left" valign="top">  Ron Adams (College - Fresno Pacific, Fresno State) 
 Pete Myers (College - Arkansas-Little Rock) 
 Michael Brown (College - George Washington) </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="coachRow" align="left" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top"> ASSISTANT COACH/ADVANCE SCOUT </td><td class="coachRow" align="left" valign="top">  Mike Wilhelm (College - Southampton) </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="coachRow" align="left" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top"> STRENGTH-AND-CONDITIONING COACH </td><td class="coachRow" align="left" valign="top">  Erik Helland (College - Wisconsin-Eau Claire) </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="coachRow" align="left" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top"> ATHLETIC TRAINER </td><td class="coachRow" align="left" valign="top">  Fred Tedeschi (College - University of the Pacific)</td></tr></tbody></table>
CAVALIERS COACHES:

<table class="gSGTable" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td class="coachRow" align="left" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top"> HEAD COACH </td><td class="coachRow" align="left" valign="top">  Mike Brown (College - San Diego) </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="coachRow" align="left" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top"> ASSISTANT COACHES </td><td class="coachRow" align="left" valign="top">  Hank Egan (College - Navy) 
 Michael Malone (College - Loyola (MD)) 
 Melvin Hunt (College - Baylor) 
  Chris Jent (College - Ohio State) 
 John Kuester (College - North Carolina) </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="coachRow" align="left" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top"> STRENGTH-AND-CONDITIONING COACH </td><td class="coachRow" align="left" valign="top">  Stan Kellers (College - Cleveland State) </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="coachRow" align="left" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top"> ATHLETIC TRAINER </td><td class="coachRow" align="left" valign="top">  Max Benton (College - Colorado)</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

liekomgj4ck said:


> @
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol: at the Cavs "logo"


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Time of the game is 7pm by the way.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Injury update:



> Sore back sidelines Big Ben: The Bulls might not see former teammate Ben Wallace on the court tonight in Cleveland. Wallace missed three of the last four games with back spasms and wasn't expected to play Wednesday night when the Cavaliers visited Charlotte.
> 
> "Wallace may be listed as day to day for the rest of the season," Cavs coach Mike Brown said in the Lorain (Ohio) News-Herald. "If this guy can't play for us the rest of the year, so be it. We still have to get better and win games, because that's what we get paid to do."


http://www.dailyherald.com/story/?id=165390&src=150


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

KJ too busy celebrating the Cubs first win to put up the vbookie :laugh:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Gordon knocks down a long jumper

Bulls 18 cavs 15 with 4 minutes left in the 1st

Tyrus a block


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Gordon nails a 3


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

timeout bulls 21 cavs 15 with 3:42 left


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Cavs ball, joe smith in the post for the hook, tyrus blocks but is called for a goaltend


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

wide open tyrus thomas for the dunk!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

lebron a jumper, his first FG


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

noce misses a jumper, rebound james


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Lebron on the fast break he makes it and is fouled


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

he makes the FT

bulls 23 cavs 21 with 2:14 left


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls TO, lebron fast break and they foul him


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

noce for a quick 3 is missed


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

lebron makes 1/2 at the line


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

noce for a quick 3 is missed

lebron a quick 3 is missed also

quick pass from hughes to deng and he puts it in


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

james hits a jumper


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

noce drives and is fouled


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

noce makes 1/2 at the line 

he has the flu btw


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

cavs miss a wide open jumper, noce drives and misses a hook


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

whoa lebron just shoots right over deng nails it


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

game tied at 26 with 10 seconds left


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

noce drives and doesn't get a shot off

tied at 26 after 1


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

deng has 10 points


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

cavs ball, they make a jumper devin brown


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gibson trips gordon


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls miss a shot, gray airball

bulls break up the cavs fast break


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bad pass by the cavs


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gray misses a close shot


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

serbiack hits a jumper


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

larry hughes a slam!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Serb fouls larry hughes


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

nocioni the roll

game tied at 30 with 9:20 left


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

nocioni the foul


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

foul on the bulls, big guy to the lane

lebron is on the bench


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls 30 cavs 32 with 9:04 left

gordon for a 3! he's hot


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gray jumper doesn't go in, wtf


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gordon a quick 3 doesn't go in


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

cavs the 2 points


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gordon a quick 3 doesn't go in, need to pass it gordon

now cavs make a step back for 2


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls 33 cavs 36 with 7:19 

timeout and commercial break


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

cavs miss a jumper and bulls get the boards


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

james pass on the fastbreak is stolen


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls turnover and now a foul on gray


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

yay ben wallace is back :yay:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

cavs 24 second violation


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls miss and grab the board, foul on lebron


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

commercial break zzz


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls 33 cavs 36 with 5:47 left in the 2nd


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

deng catch and shoot and MISS


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

West the sweeeet runner


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

6 unanswered points by cavs


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gordon makes a 2 with that stutter step, he has 10pts


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

foul on the bulls


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

cavs make 1/2


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

hinrich to noah it counts AND the foul!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

noah to the line

bulls have 14 assists


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

noah makes the FT


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls 38 cavs 40 with 4:21 left


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

cavs a long jumper for 2


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

NOAH! nice bank shot on the hook


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

james drives and is fouled


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

cool story about Noah giving an autograph to a business man for his 10 year old son


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

I'm loving Noah, so good out there


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

deng was fouled on the drive


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

kirk drives and dishes and TO

cavs fast break, tyrus got a piece of it. cavs ball.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

3rd block for tyrus


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

cavs big man misses the jumper


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

cavs get the rebound but step out of bounds


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

nocioni coming back in the game

bulls 40 cavs 44 with 3 min left

steal by cavs


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

West wide open for 3


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

timeout, bulls 40 cavs 47 with 2:31 left

commercial break


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls ball


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bad pass by the bulls, james nice assist on the fast break


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

cavs on a 7-0 run


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

drive by noah, he's fouled, goin to the line


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

noah at the line makes 1/2


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls 41 cavs 49 with 1:45 left


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

lebron james hits a 3, he has 18 points

cavs 10-1 run


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

duhon is in the game, hughes misses a 3

WHERE IS THABO?

Ben Wallace the slam dunk, he's got 6 points


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls 41 cavs 54 with 1:04 left

timeout


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls are now shooting 44% fg


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

hughes on the drive and is called for the foul


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

brown drives and tries to scoop but is called for a foul too


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

foul on big ben


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

noce works down low and is fouled


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

foul on big ben

noce makes the FT


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

noce makes the second, gordon sits down


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls 43 cavs 54 foul on noce with 19 seconds left


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

cavs lead by 12 after the FT's

deng makes the jumper

bulls 45 cavs 55 after the half


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

deng with 12 points, gordon 10

lebron 18 cavs big man 12


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

too many TO's by the Bulls-12

bulls 46% fg
cavs 53% fg


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

west a nice move for 2


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

nice jumper for hughes


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

steal for hughes and it lays it in


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

cavs big man lays it in, 17 points


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

hughes another bucket!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

cavs miss, board, and another miss

hinrich a bad pass


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

lebron goes 1-5, misses the shot after backing up. goes to the line. tyrus's 3rd foul


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

cavs lead by 10


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

lebron makes both FT's


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

liekomgj4ck 100

:laugh:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

lebron misses, bulls board


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

thaKEAF said:


> liekomgj4ck 100
> 
> :laugh:


HI! :rofl2:

i'm bored


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

lebron is fouled, again


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

he makes both FT's


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Deng the nice move in the post and he's fouled


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

foul on ben wallace


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

lebron nails a 3 :sigh:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

noah a slam dunk! nice set-up


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

lebron to devin brown for a layup


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

lebron to devin brown for a layup

hinrich hits a 3


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

that was hinrich's first FG


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

West a nice shot at the buzzer haha


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

kirk another 3, this one is missed


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls 59 cavs 72 with 6:05 left


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

cavs miss a shot, wallace the rebound, west misses a 3, cavs big man steals the board and puts it in


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls 59 cavs 72 with 6:05 left

game as good as over


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

FreshCo said:


> lock thread
> ban user


What? Either you can go send a PM to a mod about me or leave me alone. I've had enough of you.

Hughes called for a foul.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

cavs steal the ball


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

lebron AGAIN, he has 29


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

larry hughes answers with a 3


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Joe smith throws it down and hughes answers with a jumper


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

cavs lead by 10 bulls 70 cavs 80 lebron with 29


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Thabo a nice drive inside for 2


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

joe smith misses a jumper, good defending


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

noce for a 3!!! Bulls on fire

bulls 77 cavs 82

lebron for a 3


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gordon drives and bad pass out. bulls ball.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls 77 cavs 85 after the 3rd


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Noce scores, he has 15


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

noce misses a 3, gibson misses a jumper, cavs board and serb makes a jumper


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gordon gets a step on the D and is fouled


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

omg and he misses!

hughes comes right back!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls 83 cavs 89 with 9:40 left

joe smith misses a jumper


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

thabo is fouled and goes to the line for 2


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

6 unanswered by the bulls, down by 4


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

cavs in the post, it's a jumpball. good job noah!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gibson wins the tip, big man tips it in for cavs


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gordon a pullup for 2


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

cavs big man makes a jumper from the wing


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls 87 cavs 93 with 8:15 minutes left in 4th


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls ball to start off


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

hughes scores again! dayum!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

lebron rejected by Noah!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

noce to the rim and misses


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Serb hits a shot, he's 4/4 from the field with 10 pts


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Gordon nails a 3


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

cavs miss a jumper and hughes gets the rebound


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

noce drives and kicks it out of bounds, SIGH


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

cavs miss but get it back


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

lebron airball, wallace the save, foul on Noah


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls 92 cavs 95 commercial break


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Come on Bulls! :yay:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls shooting 56% FG


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

5:22 left in the game


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

ben wallace misses both FT's


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

hughes misses a 3


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

thabo fouls james on the 3 pt line


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

james misses the first


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

long 2 nevermind


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

james misses the first FT, and makes the second


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

James misses a 3


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

nice finish by Noah! Nice pass by gordon!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

James misses a 3... gordon a sweet runner after reversing. misses but he is fouled


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

4th foul on james


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gordon makes both at the line


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

tied at 96 with 3:41 left


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

west rejected, rebounded, put back in


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

thabo misses a 3, gordon the board


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

thabo drives to the rim, doesn't get the foul call


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bad miss by the cavs but they get the rebound, miss again, have the rebound AGAIN


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

cavs finally miss (big ben) bulls get it


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

13 offensive rebounds by the cavs

2:18 left

bulls 96 cavs 98


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

Ben Wallace, you are a star.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

garnett said:


> Ben Wallace, you are a star.


:rofl2: rejected by the rim


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

I hope Hughes continues to do this...


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Kirk has barely got playing time btw

Hughes turns it over


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Thabo nice deflection off James!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gordon shoots a 3 and is fouled by West


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Gordon hits them all


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls 99 cavs 98 with 1:25 left

cavs ball


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Good defense on Lebron Thabo

James from way downtown, airball


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

ugh offensive foul on gordon, hahaha crossover push off


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

MJ on Byron Russel! :lol:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Serb misses a jumper and Noah the board


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

timeout chicago 

bulls 99 cavs 98 with 43 seconds left


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls have come from 17 down


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

8th seed here we come! :yay:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gordon misses a 3, nice shot though


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

I can't believe big ben is still on the floor :lol:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Thabo on Lebron


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

lebron with shooters are on the floor

bulls 99 cavs 98 with 19 secs left


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Thabo on Lebron, lebron on the move and he comes up short!

gordon is trapped and fouled


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

YES! Gordon to the line!
Good job noah and gordon


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gordon makes the first FT


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

and the second FT

bulls up by 3


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

3.4 seconds left bulls 101 cavs 98


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Defend The 3!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Gibson misses a wide open 3, Bulls win!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Bulls win, 101- 98 final score


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

boxscore


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Bulls win. Figures.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

King Joseus said:


> Bulls win. Figures.


Not too surprising, Ben Wallace got the second most playing time. Right behind Lebron. Yay Mike Brown! :cheers:


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Nice Bulls. Game of the year. It's going to be an interesting summer. I wish the team will do some brilliant move.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Brian Windhorst's blog has game notes:



> –I hearby nominate Ben Wallace’s dunk attempt with 2:30 left in the loss to the Bulls as the symbolic moment of the Cavs season. Ahead by two points, it might’ve given the Cavs key separation. It was right in front of the Bulls bench and the crowd was ready to explode, which probably would’ve forced a timeout. Instead, somehow, Wallace ran into the rim on the way up. It was shocking. It looked like such a lock, the sound crew at Quicken Loans Arena had already started playing their Big Ben chime but it had to be cut off in mid-dong. This season so many times everything looked it was set up only for the execution to fail.
> 
> –This was the first game the Cavs had everybody available since mid-Janauary (except Eric Snow, but he is not a rotation player anymore). But it turned out not to last. LeBron James hurt his lower back in the third quarter and couldn’t sit down during the fourth. After the game he said it limited him during the fourth quarter when he scored only one point as the Bulls zoomed past. He wasn’t sure how he’d feel by Saturday afternoon. Although, I must say I thought Thabo Sefolosha did a quality job on LeBron down the stretch, staying close to him yet working through pick-and-rolls so as not to let him get a corner.


Lots more good stuff at – A premature dong


----------

